# Chicken Stir Fry



## Lon (Jul 27, 2014)




----------



## rkunsaw (Jul 27, 2014)

Denise posted a chicken/ asparagus stir fry recipe on here before. It's so good I've made it 3 times. Twice with chicken and once with shrimp.


----------

